# Faïk-Nzuji - prononciation



## SAIP0

Bonjour,

est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait me dire comment se prononcerait (surtout le nom de famille), en français, le suivant: "_Clémentine Faïk-Nzuji_"?

Je vous remercie en avance.

Cdlt,
Saip0


----------



## zaby

Un français le prononcerait ... mal 

_Faïk _ça va encore grâce au tréma : fa-ik
Mais _Nzuji_ ! nzoudji ou nzouji ou ennezoudji ou ennezuji ou ...

Il faudrait savoir comment cela se prononce dans la langue dont il est issu, ou, le mieux quand il s'agit de noms propres, demander à la personne qui le porte.


----------



## SAIP0

Merci  Malheureusement je n'ai aucun moyen de le faire... Si quelqu'un en sait plus, il est le bienvenu


----------



## Comtois

Je crois que _Nzouji _est un patronyme d'Afrique noire (je ne saurais dire de quels pays). Je ne sais pas quel rôle joue le N initial, mais je crois qu'on ne le prononce pas, de même que le G de _Gbagbo _ou le M de _Mvila _(qu'on écrit aussi _G'Bagbo _et _M'Vila_, il me semble).
_Faïk _me paraît avoir une consonance arabe. Il est donc possible que la personne qui porte ce nom composé porte le nom de chacun de ses parents.
Mais ce ne sont là que des pistes, que je hasarde sous toute réserve, et qui ne font pas beaucoup avancer le schmilblick.


----------



## SAIP0

J'adore votre français Comtois - si seulement j'aurai un tel niveau de langue un jour... Mais bon, il faut bosser, c'est l'usage qui fait briller le métal 
Merci en tout cas - je vais prendre en compte le fait qu'il soit possible que le "N" est muet.

Cependant, snarkhunter semble avoir une version très plausible également - il faudrait trouver quelqu'un qui parle une de ces langues de la RDC... Merci beaucoup pour cette opinion.

Cdlt,
Saip0

P.S. Wikipedia; son site (je vais voir si on peut accéder une de ses émissions radio/TV, ce qui me donnerait sans doute la réponse... = eh... Pas de succès...)


----------



## Comtois

Ayant visité le site, je pense que le nom de jeune fille de cette personne est Nzuji (ou N'Zuji), et que Faïk est le nom de son époux.
Spontanément, je prononcerais Zoudji, mais je ne sais pas.


----------



## SAIP0

Merci, Comtois. J'essaierai de consulter des spécialistes pour avoir la transcription phonétique...


----------



## Nanon

Je ne suis pas spécialiste des langues africaines et je ne sais pas de quelle langue provient ce nom congolais (du lingala ?) mais la prononciation **Enne*zouji semble à proscrire.


----------



## SAIP0

Merci pour ce lien très utile.
Donc, si on transcrit en fonction de cet article, le résultat serait le suivent: /klemɑ̃tinə faik nzuʒi/.

Etes-vous d'accord?


----------



## Comtois

[klemɑ̃tin], parce que dans Clémentine le e final est muet.
Pour Nzuji, il y a plusieurs possibilités, mais donc toutes sans le N initial : [zuʒi], mais aussi [zyʒi], [zydʒi] ou  [zudʒi], cette dernière ayant ma préférence.


----------



## Nanon

On peut discuter sur le e caduc, mais, d'instinct, j'essaierais de prononcer le nom de famille comme vous le proposez (il y a quand même l'attaque en n dans le digraphe nz - j'ai trouvé un guide de prononciation du lingala avec enregistrements sur cette page, s'il s'agit bien de cette langue parlée au Congo).

Si vous pouviez demander à cette personne comment elle prononce elle-même son nom, pourquoi n'accéderait-elle pas à votre demande, si c'est important ? Certains traducteurs le font, notamment lorsqu'il y a besoin de transcrire (je crois que c'est là le problème... ai-je raison ? ). Sinon, si on pouvait demander à un Congolais...  

Mais je pense qu'à nous tous, nous arrivons à un résultat pas trop éloigné de la réalité, pour des Francophones peu versés en langues africaines.


----------



## SAIP0

Oui, si je pouvais la contacter, je le ferais sans vous embêter ici  (merci, d'ailleurs, de votre patience) 

Mais je ne trouve pas, sur son site, des contacts. Il y a des liens vers des émissions TV/radio, où, j'en suis sûr, on pourrait entendre la pronociation de son nom, mais, malheureusement, ils ne marchent pas...

Il me reste de trouver un Congolais, mais alors il faudrait une source autoritaire, pas n'importe qui je suppose (quelqu'un à qui je peux faire confiance)... Des idées?

P.S. Le problème est que pour lettoniser il faut respecter la prononciation du mot (c'est la base) et ensuite ajouter les terminaisons pour que le tout soit déclinable...


----------



## Comtois

Le plus simple serait peut-être de téléphoner à l'ambassade du Congo.


----------



## snarkhunter

... Je souhaitais demander à une collègue dont la famille est originaire du Cameroun, mais n'ai pas encore eu la possibilité de le faire.

Alors j'en ai profité pour rechercher ce qu'offre un site dont les liens ici sont interdits !
Et j'ai trouvé quelque chose qui me semble apporter une réponse dépourvue de toute ambiguïté à la question initiale.

[Sur des vidéos], on entend quelqu'un prononcer le nom de Youssou N'Dour [...], et c'est très clairement "enn' ", ainsi que je l'avais initialement indiqué (mais j'ai effacé ce message depuis, et je ne le regrette pas)...

.. sauf que cette prononciation ne corrrespond *pas du tout* à ce que vient juste de m'expliquer à l'instant au téléphone la collègue sus-mentionnée !

Selon elle, en effet, la consonne initiale des noms de famille ne doit pas être prononcée ou, plus exactement, elle est comme _brièvement fusionnée_ avec celle qui la suit.

Donc, ce "N'T..." dans les noms d'origine africaine serait à prononcer de la même façon que le "nt" du "be*nt*o" japonais (pour ceux qui déjeunent en dehors de chez eux !). Bien sûr, le fait que ce phonème soit placé en début de mot plutôt qu'à l'intérieur de celui-ci n'est pas sans poser quelque difficulté à nos oreilles, qui ne sont guère habituées à ce mode de prononciation. Toujours est-il que cette consonne doit être à peine perçue à l'oreille, puisqu'elle est censée "ne pas être prononcée". Le son en est donc extrêmement bref (... à peine "effleuré", en quelque sorte).

C'est comme si on se contentait d'effacer le premier "a" de "Nathalie" : on entendrait bien "N'Thalie" !

J'espère que ces explications demeureront suffisamment claires pour toutes et tous ici.

Par contre, concentré sur ce phonème, j'ai complètement omis de poser la question pour la prononciation du "u" et du "j" - désolé !


----------



## Logospreference-1

[pour la clarté, j'ai rédigé mon message sans avoir lu celui de Snarkhunter qui précède]



> Est-ce que quelqu'un  pourrait me dire comment se prononcerait (surtout le nom de famille), en  français, le [prénom et nom] suivant: "_Clémentine Faïk-Nzuji_"?



S'agissant de _Clémentine _:
Si  je prends la question au pied de la lettre, n'importe quel francophone  un peu assuré qui connait les signes de phonétique - pas moi - pourra  répondre.
Si j'interprète la question, Saipo voudrait savoir comment  un Congolais francophone, assuré tant en congolais qu'en français,  retraduirait soit par des signes phonétiques, soit par retranscription  en français, sa prononciation de _Clémentine_.

S'agissant du nom congolais retranscrit pour nous _Faïk-Nzuji,_  je ne pense pas trop m'avancer en posant qu'il s'agit-là, déjà, d'une  tentative de retranscrire le nom en français. Ma remarque parait  idiote... à condition de l'avoir comprise. C'est pour la clarté du sujet  : il me paraît essentiel d'avoir bien saisi ce point.

Dès lors,  la question de Saipo reviendrait à demander si cette transcription en  français est fiable ou judicieuse, d'une part, et si d'autre part il y  aurait moyen de retranscrire, soit par l'écriture française soit par les signes phonétiques, le nom en question avec plus de fidélité.


----------



## Nanon

Je crois connaître un petit peu le problème... Selon la loi lettone, Saip0 ne peut pas garder l'orthographe française de Clémentine ni celle du nom de famille (un grand nombre de langues étant parlées au Congo, je ne veux pas affirmer avoir identifié la langue d'où vient le nom de famille - ou le nom composé - Faïk-Nzuji ; j'ai parlé du lingala mais c'était une hypothèse). 

Autrement dit, notre tâche est d'aider Saip0 à transcrire ces noms selon l'orthographe lettone, ce qui se fait d'après la prononciation, comme s'il transcrivait dans un autre système d'écriture. Voici par exemple comment il a fallu orthographier le nom des basketteuses de l'équipe de France lors d'un tournoi à Riga (tiens, un nom en Nd- ). 

Faïk-Nzuji est très certainement l'orthographe officielle en vigueur au Zaïre. Si vous voulez vous pencher sur l'orthographe et le système phonologique des langues bantoues, il y a cet ouvrage... et devinez qui y a contribué ?


----------



## SAIP0

Merci. Vous comprenez tous le problème.



snarkhunter said:


> Par contre, concentré sur ce phonème, j'ai  complètement omis de poser la question pour la prononciation du "u" et  du "j" - désolé !



Snarkhunter, merci beaucoup pour votre  aide, c'est très gentil! Si jamais vous avez la possibilité de lui  demander pour le "u" et le "j" (i.e. le reste), ça serait magnifique 

Le mieux serait d'avoir la transcription phonétique en suivant l'alphabet phonétique international,  ce qui me permettrait de voir comment ce mot est prononcé correctement  dans sa langue d'origine (malheureusement je connais pas la langue  exacte, seulement le fait que c'est une langue bantu). Ensuite, il me  serait facile de le lettoniser, comme, d'ailleurs, on le voit fait sur  le site donné par Nanon (merci pour ces recherches!!!!!!! Je n'ai pas  encore étudié votre autre lien, je l'ai juste parcouru mais il parait très utile!).

Je  vais essayer de rédiger un e-mail aujourd'hui que je vais envoyer à  l'ambassade du Congo en France... Mais je doute que quelqu'un me  répondra.

Cdlt,
Saip0

Je ne sais comment je l'avais loupé, mais voilà - Wikipedia parle d'elle également ici! Apparemment la langue est le *Tchiluba *car elle vient de Tshofa qui est une localité et un secteur du territoire de Lubao (où on parle le Tchiluba) dans le district Kabinda au Kasaï-Oriental (République démocratique du Congo). Wikipedia donne beaucoup de liens. Et j'ai fini par trouvé ceci:

Depuis 1986, elle dirige le Centre international des langues, littératures et traditions d'Afrique au service du developpement (CILTADE) *qu'elle a fondé*  et au sein duquel elle poursuit ses recherches dans les domaines de la  linguistique bantu générale. Et le centre a un téléphone, un e-mail  etc., donc j'espère que je finirai par avoir une réponse


----------



## SAIP0

Juste pour être correct, je cite ici la réponse que j'ai reçue de la personne en question.

« Mon nom de famille personnel est Nzuji, prononcé en deux syllabes [nzu-ʒi].

Dans les langues bantu, lorsqu'une nasale (n, m) est suivie d'une autre consonne (n+s, n+p, n+k, etc.), on dit qu'il s'agit d'un "complexe nasal". Il est prononcé comme un seul segment, c'est-à-dire, comme une seule syllabe (mpu-ku, nda-ko, nsu-ki...) et non comme deux (m-pu-ku), comme on le fait en français...

Faïk est le nom de mon mari. C'est un nom d'origine arabe. Il prononcé en 3 syllabes : [fa-i-k ]. »

Cdlt,
Saip0

*P.S. Désormais, je vais être beaucoup moins présent sur le forum. Je m’excuse de ne pas avoir respecté la **règle 8 **que j’avais oubliée... Heureusement, on m’a rappelé de son existence sans me bannir du forum. Merci à nos modérateurs bienveillants ! Ils font un travail magnifique que j’apprécie de tout mon cœur et âme.*


----------

